# Time Capsule - A/D/S 320i



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Oh my, I would love to get my hands on these. Already out of my price range at the holidays!! 

Not mine BTW!

ADS a/d/s 320i component car speaker system | eBay


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh ya? Well how about Mine?

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Two sets in the same week! Timing sucks! 

See you sold them! Very nice!!!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> Two sets in the same week! Timing sucks!
> 
> See you sold them! Very nice!!!


Ya, they didn't last long!


----------



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

damn i missed this


----------

